

Is DNSSEC worth the effort? - danyork
https://www.iis.se/english/blog/is-dnssec-worth-the-effort/

======
wglb
I suggest [http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/01/15/against-
dnssec/](http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/01/15/against-dnssec/)

~~~
danyork
The article linked was a reaction _TO_ Thomas's article. :-)

------
danyork
tqbf - this one is for you! :-)

